# Some newer photos



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are some newer pictures of the boys. I have added new photos on my profile in the photo section also!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

*More*

Here are more!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

*For good measure...*

Here are some of my horse to not leave him out!  His name is GI. I call him GeneralIdiot, my mom calls him GramdIllusion (because he is a Mustang and he looks identical to a Quarter Horse. I have had literally dozens of people call me a liar thinking he was a Quarter Horse!) He eats grass in the summer (unless it's a bad year for grass, then it's supplemented with hay and some grain.) and Hay and grain in the winter when there is less grass to keep the metabolism going.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I never realized you had so many pets! Im jealous you have a horse, I miss having a horse around :frown:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I never realized you had so many pets! Im jealous you have a horse, I miss having a horse around :frown:


Owen is the only one on raw prey model. Abbi is old and living with my parents (I call it retired with my parents) she and my moms dog are about the same energy level and both terrier mixes. They will play about 5-10 minutes and then will sleep the rest of the day. Titus, technically belongs to my brother-in-law now. Although, I have taken care of him most and did most of his training. I primarilly only post about Owen and sometimes Titus. That might be why no one seems to think about having a bunch of pets when only one or two are talked about. 
My horse I have had for about 10 years now and absolutly REfuse to get rid of him no matter how tuff the times get. I figure that if nothing else, its cheaper to feed grass then gas!!  I have TONs of knowledge with a bunch of different kinds of animals. They are where my passion tend to 'fixate'. 
I might add that my sister also has 2 Chihuahuas. 1 male (un-nutered) and 1 female (not fixed either!)


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

What a great looking bunch you have there!! :smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. You're surrounded.... what fun.... :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

*It snowed in Atlanta this weekend...*

These are some of the photos that I took of Owen playing in the snow. The first time as far as I know that he has been in snow!


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely pics very nice dogs those are


----------

